

DnSimple.com is down and so is my website - zarazan
https://dnsimple.com/

======
sciurus
This is causing an outage for RubyGems.

[https://twitter.com/rubygems_status/status/53950089310885478...](https://twitter.com/rubygems_status/status/539500893108854785)

------
jhdavids8
They're experiencing a massive DDoS attack:
[http://dnsimplestatus.com/](http://dnsimplestatus.com/)

